# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets 11/25



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

vs









*Dallas Mavericks [8-4] vs New Orleans Hornets [8-5]*
| Saturday, November 25th 2006 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 7:30pm 
| *TV:* FSN | *Radio:* ESPN 103.3 FM |

*Game Notes*
Some time has passed since the Dallas Mavericks lost to the New Orleans Hornets. Riding an eight-game winning streak, the Mavericks host the Hornets on Saturday in the first of a four-game homestand. Dallas has not lost to the Hornets since November 17, 1999, a string of 17 wins in a row - nine at home.

The Mavericks appear to be poised to continue their dominance in this series after leaving San Antonio with a 95-92 victory on Friday. Dirk Nowitzki collected 31 points and 10 rebounds and Jason Terry added 14 and 10 assists for Dallas, which survived 19 turnovers.

Chris Paul had 18 points and seven assists but the Hornets fell, 86-79, to the Minnesota Timberwolves on Friday. Jannero Pargo and Bobby Jackson both contributed 13 points off the bench for the Hornets, who shot just 34 percent (27-of-80) from the field en route to their second straight setback. 

​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't find the game at all. On the channel that you said has Football all night. :curse:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

6 minutes left 21-3 Mavericks
Very impressive, happy to see JHo do well.. I hope he keeps it up.:clap2:


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Anyone know what channel this game is on? Its certainly not on FSN, as they have Arizona/Arizona St football on.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

woo 9 in a row


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk just misses the double double.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

rout


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I saw this coming even as you guys were 0-3 to start the season... all of a sudden Dallas is looking like the best team in the league again


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love how all the panicking and bashing of us is over. I love my foresight.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dallas are playing awsome! josh howard is back aswell


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune makes us believe we can go 78-4 :clap2: 

We are only giving up 82.8 points over the last five games, you can say the defense has come together.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Ninjatune makes us believe we can go 78-4 :clap2:


The believers are still waiting for the upcoming GT....

LOL!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The pressure is getting to me fellas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> The pressure is getting to me fellas.


But..... your hardwork is rewarded with all those W's for our mavs.

Also.... I've been staying away from your points! LOL...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> But..... your hardwork is rewarded with all those W's for our mavs.
> 
> Also.... I've been staying away from your points! LOL...


You should dedicate all your points to him :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> The pressure is getting to me fellas.


Play like a veteran, and remember that it's too early to peak anyway. :chill:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You should dedicate all your points to him :yay:


Ok....

Now my pocket is empty.....

The new system charges a "2% tax" for DONATING!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I've been putting in some extra practice time on my GT's, doing my best to be prepared for each game. I'm a little hesitant to work some of my new moves into action though, don't want to throw a kink in the system. 

It ain't broke so I'm not fixin.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> It ain't broke so I'm not fixin.


The way this streak is going, I wouldn't blame you if you just posted, "GT: mm/dd/yy". :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The way this streak is going, I wouldn't blame you if you just posted, "GT: mm/dd/yy". :clap2:


LOL... i know!

As long as Ninja gets the GT started, all's well. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... i know!
> 
> As long as Ninja gets the GT started, all's well. :biggrin:


If you only knew what lengths I had to go to in order to get Friday and Saturday's GT's posted. I was bouncing around Tulsa OK hunting for a open wireless signal I could hop on. Ended up sitting in a Panera Bread. I am dumbfounded at the fact none of my family members have internet access. How do they survive?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> If you only knew what lengths I had to go to in order to get Friday and Saturday's GT's posted. I was bouncing around Tulsa OK hunting for a open wireless signal I could hop on. Ended up sitting in a Panera Bread. I am dumbfounded at the fact none of my family members have internet access. How do they survive?


LOL...

I find myself struggling if I didn't have internet....


----------

